
Yahoo Reduces Staff By 4 Percent; Hands Out Pink Slips To Over 500 Employees - answerly
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/14/yahoo-confirms-layoffs/
======
rsuttongee
For any ex-yahoos out there, there's a topic on Quora for startups looking to
hire those recently laid off.

[http://www.quora.com/Engineering-Recruiting/Which-
startups-c...](http://www.quora.com/Engineering-Recruiting/Which-startups-
companies-are-interested-in-hiring-laid-off-Yahoo-employees-in-the-San-
Francisco-Bay-Area?srid=uJ)

Good luck out there!

------
tptacek
Interested in application security, but want to keep doing full-time dev? I've
got a fun, hard project. Full time, US remotes peachy.

------
idlewords
I need Python devs for contract work on Pinboard, if anyone is interested.
Experience working on Delicious will not be held against you, unless you did
UI design...

------
ZipCordManiac
Right before Christmas, CLASSY.

~~~
RexRollman
Don't worry. The corporate officers who made this decision will be okay.

(I wonder how many have lost their jobs in this country just to the upper
echelon can enrich themselves.)

------
sdizdar
Any ex Yahoo'ers from SF Bay Area interested in joining us to work on
<http://cloudHQ.net>?

~~~
kjksf
Is it wise to offer jobs to those who have been laid off?

Logic dictates that people most likely to be laid off are those who perform
the worst hence, probabilistically, it's not the best worker pool to target.

~~~
cookiecaper
It usually doesn't work that way, especially when 500 employees constitutes
only 4 percent of the workforce. That's a lot of employees to target. A layoff
is the result of a company's financial situation, which can fluctuate through
no fault of the affected employees; if an engineer is assigned to a faltering
project and taht project gets the axe, then it is not necessarily an
indictment of his job performance.

Even if those that get cut are cut because they aren't "top performers", that
doesn't mean they aren't useful or good developers. You have to be good to get
into Yahoo et al in the first place, and if there's a lot of competition in
the job market, you may be able to get super-excellent candidates into jobs
until the market looks up, at which time your employees that are merely good
are not so precious.

------
aaronbrethorst
I need to renew my Flickr Pro account in a couple weeks, but it looks like the
writing is on the wall for the service. Who are the primary competitors to
Flickr out there?

edit: to clarify, I'm an amateur photographer with a DSLR and some big glass
(you can check out my stuff on Flickr via the link on my profile page if
you're curious). I need to be able to store full-sized images, organize my
stuff into sets, geotag, and, ideally, store RAW images on the server, too.

Some social stuff like what Flickr does would be great, too.

~~~
seldo
As an ex-Yahoo I think it very unlikely that anything would happen to Flickr.
Flickr is still one of the very-largest social networks:

[http://mashable.com/2010/12/12/youtube-buzzed-social-
network...](http://mashable.com/2010/12/12/youtube-buzzed-social-network/)

(It's not #2; Zeta's methodology is very odd. But in volume it's still top 5)

It's also Yahoo's only successful play in the social space to date (unless you
count delicious). They would never axe it.

I also don't know who told you they were a skeleton crew; they were hiring
until quite recently.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
that's a relief. i'm glad what i heard is wrong.

------
mindcrime
Any ex Yahoo'ers out there who happen to be in NC - or who might want to move
to NC - gimme a shout... maybe we could work on some interesting stuff
together. Contact info in profile.

------
dragon12
Any ex-yahoo ui designers email me at jgalvin@dragonrecruiting.com

Got a job for you starting now 50/hr-6 month contract

------
vital101
Was this across the board for all departments in Yahoo, or was it more focused
in engineering?

------
cancelbubble
Former Yahoo employee here, does anyone know what properties and staff type
are in this latest round? I've already heard of a Flickr engineer.

------
vctech
what doesnt kill you only makes you stronger... Anyone wants to work on some
exciting projects..?

~~~
redorb
I think you need more Karma and more time on the account before you will
receive quality applicants from your comment. YMMV

